# Check out this powder



## leavemealone (May 13, 2009)

Ive never seen this happen before.A lot of you know Ive been processing for quite some time,but every now and then I run into something I havent seen before.I ran some sudge recovered from the bottom of my cell,and after refining with A/C and smb my powder is pure gold.Just so theres no misunderstanding,I dont mean that the "quality" is pure,I am saying that the powder that dropped out is yellow,shiny,reflective gold.I know of a couple other processes that will cause this effect to happen but never heard of it happening using A/C and smb.Well I changed the settings on my camera so I could fit a pic on here,and heres a couple.
Johnny


----------



## leavemealone (May 13, 2009)

Heres the button from that powder,I havent weighed it yet.


----------



## Harold_V (May 14, 2009)

Johnny,

I've commented on having precipitated little crystals of gold instead of powder, but it was very rare-----happened only a couple times that I can recall. I have no clue how or why! :wink: 

Sure is pretty, though. 

Harold


----------



## leavemealone (May 14, 2009)

(Blushes at harold)..........OH you meant the button was pretty,lol.Thanks.Yeh Ive seen and heard of it happening with other processes,just hadnt heard of it happening using that method.I alos wanted to mention that when I melt "black powder" it usually condenses quite a bit,almost like its a sponge consistency,but that certainly didnt happen here.Just look at how little of an amount of powder there is then look at the size of the button.I was very surprised that the button ended up as big as it did.
Johnny
Almost forgot.........3.3 grams


----------



## oldtimmer (May 14, 2009)

I have had it happen also. It appears as if yours is larger flakes then what mine came out as. I had mine dropped as tiny particles. Very shinny and very, very difficlut to work with. They wanted to float more than drop to the bottom. 

At the suggestion of Steve, I cleaned them up (from my first post) and took a second photo that I turned into my Avatar.

dave


----------



## leavemealone (May 14, 2009)

Im taking your idea oldtimmer.Like my avatar now?
Johnny


----------

